# Sickly Platy - Help!



## KendyLeigh (Aug 1, 2013)

I have a female dalmatian platy who is looking rather sickly. She is extremely thin and hangs out at the bottom of the tank. I had a bout with ammonia a little while ago, but things have returned to normal and are within safe parameters. I am doing 25-30% water changes every other day, but it does not seem to be helping. I have a feeling she is suffering from internal parasites... my question is should I move her to a quarantine tank? or should I treat the whole tank for possible parasites? If I treat the tank shoud I remove the carbon? I've lost a couple fish within the last two weeks. I don't want to lose anymore fish...


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

water changes will help, but if you have a quarantine tank, it makes sense to move her, if anything it will be cheaper for meds.

and when treating for meds, yes you should remove carbon.


----------



## 8upHobbiest (Nov 15, 2013)

This is a bit of a catch 22. If she has internal parasites there's a reason for it and we can't know if it has gone to other fish, or come from other fish. . At this point since you've already lost fish you may lose more no matter what you do. Maybe if you've caught it early enough you can eliminate the problem by quarantining. Who's to say your other fish aren't affected by the same problem but haven't shown signs of illness yet???

If I had to deal with it, I would probably quarantine the sick fish, and medicate the remaining fish in the main tank. All I can do is wish you luck and hope it's an isolated problem. Unfortunately it sounds like it is not, since you have already lost other fish. Best of luck to you! Whatever you do or whatever the outcome I've got my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

1^ with 8up.Quarentine will lessen the stress on the illest of your fish but you should probly medicate the main tank to kill the parasite if it is present in other fish or "in the tank".
Definately remove carbon,and test /change water during treatments as many meds effect the "potency" of your biological filter.
What size tank is it and who else is in it?


----------



## KendyLeigh (Aug 1, 2013)

55 Gallon: 

6 Platy (including sick one)
2 Black Molly
2 Angelfish
2 Cories
8 Neons
1 Kuhli Loach
1 Swordtail
1 Dwarf Golden Pleco
2 Nerite Snails
1 Mystery Snail

So the consensus is quarantine her, but still treat everybody?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree everyone needs to be treated, but I really dont see the need to actually move her from the tank. Moving may also cause undue stress. If no one else is showing signs, you can create a little cage area for her using craft canvas, zip ties and suction cups. You can make it large enough for her to feel comfortable in, place her some plants and a hide, and other fish will not be able to get to her. 

This will leave her in her water, and her comfort zone, and you will need only treat the one tank and not two. 

As for treatment I would look for some anti parasitic food. I believe Jungle makes some. If they eat flakes they should eat it no problem.


----------



## KendyLeigh (Aug 1, 2013)

Ok... so I'll keep her in the main tank and treat everyone as a precaution. What do I use to treat them though? I have two cory cats, a kuhli loach, a golden dwarf pleco and three snails. What can I use that works relatively quickly, but doesn't harm the rest?


----------



## KendyLeigh (Aug 1, 2013)

Help! I need to treat this fish asap! I've decided it's Wasting Disease which is caused by a parasite... what can I treat with? I have scaleless fish and a few snails to worry about... I could move the snails if I need to, but not the other fish. Please let me know what I should do.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Look for medicated food or the prazipro. One you dose the tank, and in my experience has done ok with more sensitive fish ( the prazi pro) and the other cleans them from the inside.

Amazon.com: New Life Spectrum Thera A Regular Formula - 150 g: Pet Supplies

Amazon.com: PraziPro - 4 oz.- treats up to 480 Gallon: Pet Supplies

I know I said the jungle flakes but I cannot find them online where they are available. But the other will work as well if not better.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The anti parasite food is best (if your fish are still eating).That would be why to dose the prazi or metro in the tank also as some fish are not eating(often the parasite blocks their throats and they can't swallow).
Here's the jungle version also.
14 oz Jungle Labs Anti Parasite Fish Food for Internal Parasites w Prziquantel | eBay


----------

